# 1 buckling and 1 doeling tonight



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Maggie just had a really nice pair of kids. 1 st one was mispresented hind feet up. I went in and helped. Second kid had a leg back and I helped with it. This is her second freshening. She almost 3 years old. Last time she had the kids in the pasture and did fine.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good job & congrats!!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Aw, congrats!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Glad you were there to help her! Congrats! You still have to tell me what a soggy old doe is? I don't think you ever saw where I asked you that


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Great job assisting! Congrats on the little ones.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

NubianFan said:


> Glad you were there to help her! Congrats! You still have to tell me what a soggy old doe is? I don't think you ever saw where I asked you that


Large volume, big bag, heavyweight brood doe. The kid of doe you look at and know they are a kid producer.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

GTAllen said:


> Large volume, big bag, heavyweight brood doe. The kid of doe you look at and know they are a kid producer.


So kind of like when I look at a big old mare and think Broodmare? Okay thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Great job, Maggie! Nice babies.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats!! Glad you were there for her


----------



## Watzekfarm (Aug 7, 2013)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Congrats !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , so cute ! Now , GT , you were supposed to be wearing your coveralls holding one in each arm for us 
Now , go take another picture for us , go on....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats they are so cute  Good work


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Awww , so cute ! Now , GT , you were supposed to be wearing your coveralls holding one in each arm for us
> Now , go take another picture for us , go on....


In a little while


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!  Nice job!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice GTAllen! I love those pics with all four legs outside the body. You only ever see that in newborns.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

very cute!! congrats!!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Congrats GT. They look like good sized babies. Momma did good!!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Good job Maggie!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I still don't own any coveralls lol. Check out new kids pics


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on the cuties!


----------

